# Need Coral ID



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

So I'm in need of an answer on this once and for all.

When this was sold to me, it was sold as a montipora. When I got it home, the mouths in rings around around a large mouth made me think otherwise.

I've been told chalice too before but I'm not so sure about that either based on it's shape and overall texture.

It's a thin 6" disc with a dark "stem" under it in the center where the large mouth is. The entire surface and edges have small reachers lining it. There are bare patches circling the main mouth in rings, with smaller mouths. A "skin" looks to wrap around underneath from the surface to the bottom of the disc/plate, which is smooth apart from the stem in the center.

Failure to identify it is resulting in me being unable to properly care for it on a long term basis - I just don't know what it needs. So yeah, it's currently not doing so well.

Can anyone give me a final definitive answer on what this is? Here's a pic from when I first got it. It was green. It's not so green anymore 

Thanks!
Cameron


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Can I see a pic, without the blues on? 
It looks like some kinda of fungia plate? They generally just have one mouth in the middle although I have never seen one as big as yours.
If you don't get an answer here post on AP or RC?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

With what may look like "mouths", I'm thinking an Echinopora coral.

JM2C


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

liz said:


> Can I see a pic, without the blues on?
> It looks like some kinda of fungia plate? They generally just have one mouth in the middle although I have never seen one as big as yours.
> If you don't get an answer here post on AP or RC?


Will post one when I get home, though it just looks bleached and brown with a slight green 'glow'. The green bleached out quickly, but it kept feeding. Not sure if too much or too little light :/

Will post a pic tonight 



wtac said:


> With what may look like "mouths", I'm thinking an Echinopora coral.
> 
> JM2C


Yes, I think you may be right.

Found this online, which looks exactly like it....but wait - aren't Echinopora just Chailices?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

JamesHurst said:


> Will post one when I get home, though it just looks bleached and brown with a slight green 'glow'. The green bleached out quickly, but it kept feeding. Not sure if too much or too little light :/
> 
> Will post a pic tonight
> 
> ...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Chalices come in different forms and scientific classifications. Echinopora is one of them. Here's a pretty good read.....Cheers.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/chalice-corals


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Just an update, this coral came back to life from the dead this week. The white exposed areas turned all disgusting and brown and are now green and smooth. The surface is responding to food and the mouths are reaching. It's bright green under the royal blue leds now.

I did only 1 thing, angled it away from the light. This entire time, I thought it just wasn't getting enough.

All in 1 Week. crazy crazy crazy.


----------

